# Have I mistyped myself? INFJ, INFP or type X?



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

> 1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.


I'm in my early thirties. Female. Factors that might influence my answers: Depressive disorder. I'm on mild mood stabilizers. Stress.



> 2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?



I prefer this image. It's quite beautiful. I like the vastness of the sky and the ocean. A timelessness.
The colors are harmonius and pleasing.
have a great liking for astrology so the sky that houses the stars remind me of human fate and the cycle of existence tied to the heavens. Macrocosm and microcosm. It also reminds me of Neptune, the planet as in Roman mythology Neptune is also the god of the sea which ties the two halves together in my mind. Neptune is something I have a personal affinity with as it is affiliated with music and I am a composer. I'm getting a nice overall mood vibe from it.



> 3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?


I'm open to novelty and curious. Somewhat elusive at times. ...Well this would not be in my cover letter. Lol. I would probably concentrate more on externals and be more impersonal:
I'm artistic and enjoy expressing myself. I like hard work and seeing ideas take shape into something tangible. I get well on with people but like to be autonomous in my work. I'm a people person at heart. I do appreciate a jovial atmosphere and I'm really easy to get along, though hard to get to know.


> 4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?


I would like to be more self contained emotionally and less worried about people's perceptions of me at times. I would like to be better able to manifest my ideas in reality and also be more active and open to experience. One song I always related to very much on this subject is this one:




What kind of a person would I not want to be? Someone out for their personal gain at the expense of others. Someone manipulative. Someone who succumbs to their weakness and is unable to be accountable for their actions toward others. Someone who thinks they are somehow worth more as a human being than others and justify taking more than their share and taking advantage of others. Being unable too see the truth. Falling into a solipsistic narcissistic rabbithole.


> 5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?


Well apparently I'm much nicer of a person than I think I am. And more sensitive, deep and perceptive. ...And stubborn, pig headed and headstrong. I can also come accross as a bit intimidating. I've heard it's hard to give me suggestions for improvement on my work. This though is not true in that I take feedback readily if I respect your vision as something that to me is an actual improvement or if I'm not knowledgeable on the subject. Then I keep my ears and eyes open to learn from you.
In my work I have not had bad feedback from the established professionals I've worked with though (only my peers) so I don't know if the criticism is in one sense warranted. It souds awfully holier than thou and vain I know, but it's just I really trust my vision for my artistic work. ...And at the end of the day it is my voice and my POV which is all I want to express wether it's deemed good or you know...crap.



> 6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Testand post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.



From the list these struck a chord:
Transcendence
Love
Compassion
Intuition
Understanding
Fortitude
Intelligence
Fearlessness
Sacredness
Sensuality
Guidance
Growth
Making a difference
Mindfulness
Mastery
Empathy
Impartiality
Inspiration
Heroism
Playfulness
Open-mindedness
Valor
Endurance
Passion
Joy
Perceptiveness
Wisdom
Intensity




> 9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.


When I'm working. I love being inspired by an idea and working toward making it tangible and real. It makes me feel good. I like the fact that sharing things about my internal life and putting myself pout on a limb has given something to people that they've taken into their hearts. I've thought about it alot and I'm really thankful that these strangers listened to what I've had to say and amazed that they have gotten something out of something so private and personal.
Being with my friends: Though I can be critical of myself at times I've managed to make really special connections with people. I feel like I am able to contribute to others' lives positively and enrich my enviroment. My family: coming from such difficult beginnings I'm proud of being able to offer something positive and inspiring to my children and spouse. 
Sitting by myself in the library or cafe or parkbench. Quality time with myself. ;D


> 10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?


I'm constantly amazed at what you'll discover when you form a connection with someone. I enjoy one on one conversations most. That said I love joking around in a small group and I go to shows often. I love the atmosphere and energy at concerts. The exitement and passion. I just soak that up like a sponge! I'm not so into mingling.
Following my inner voice is important to me no matter how nutty it may look to others. It has landed me in conflict with people but I'm internally guided and that's how it is. As such my life's been pretty exiting by any standards! :laughing: I've been told that the impossible seems to happen around me. I have my own forcefield of odd happenings where the laws of experience are reversed.
I aim to feel like I'm truly alive: Like the saying goes: Better to regret things you've done than things you haven't done. ...It may be right, It may be wrong. I don't know...but it makes a better story that's for sure... :ninja:


> 11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?


I believe in freedom of speech and expression. Sometimes what is expressed in the social sphere and the media speaks volumes to me about what still needs improvement in our society I find it really gets my fighting spirits up when I hear people speak with intolerance and hear them advocate values that directly lead to/or are connected to worsening the living conditions and life experience of others. I feel somewhat compelled to say my piece about those subjects. 
I feel it would be irresponsible to keep quiet about it. 
Things that get up my crack at this moment is the kind of sneaky rhetoric people are using to call a spade a turnip. I find politics is run by PR companies trying to come up with ways to blow smoke up peoples' you know whats rather than the actual ideologies competing with one another.
As for traditions...I don't and never have felt like a part of my society in any way other than it was an arbitrary coincidence I was born here, raided here with some set of values and that things are the way they are. So I'm not sentimental about those things I have to confess. I know they mean a lot to others, emotionally and as a part of their identity so I can respect them in that role, for their emotional significance for some.


> 12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?


I respect anyone who to me seems wise, insightful, spiritual, inspirational, more knowledgeable than myself etc. or any combination of those qualities. Where I find those is where my respect lies, not in hierarchies, age, appearances or titles. That said if someone has gone far in my trade I pay close attention to what they do, say and impart.


> 13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?


To me order is harmonious surroundings where things fall into place effortlessly. Chaos is when everything goes out of whack, suprises and obstacles appear out of nowhere. Relationships suddenly begin to go south and the world seems to throw cogs in the machinery.


> 14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?


I fear sometimes that I'd lose my openness to life and get overtly stuck and rigid within my perspective and refuse to consider new things and possibilities. Hence the thread.



> 15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?


To manifest my inner vision in life artistically and in my relationships. To be a constructive force in the world.
And to one day find a more family oriented dayjob that will pay my bills and taking care of the mundane things like taxes and the dishes and really really liking it. That seems to me like the more insurmountable obstacle for some reason... :laughing:



> 16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?


A) Creative inspiration, reading something interesting, surpassing my prevous limits and spending good times with friends and interesting people. B) Having to do boring mindless tasks like tick off items on a spreadsheet, being around noxous emotional atmosphere's or seeing something I think is plain as day that others don't, trying to explain myself and justify myself at times is really exhausting. Conflict. I'm getting tired just writing this. Trying to remember all the items on some important list I've accidentally left home. Losing things and trying to find them.


> 17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.


I was suggested I might be another type than what I thought I was so I'm trying to be open minded about it and see if I have an unacknowledged bias. I don't like not seeing things the way they are, especially myself so... :laughing: I'm getting feedback on what others' think. It's something I don't usually do that much to be really honest but it's worth a shot atleast. :wink:

My functions strenght is Ni Ne Fi Fe Ti Te Se Si and type INFJ with possibility of ENFJ or INFP
On the other tests Introversion is there but I'm not incredibly introverted, F/T axis is almost tied as is the J/P axis

Enneagram tests give me 4w5, 5w4, 1w2



> 18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?


I can't think of anything now.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

Seems like I skipped 7 and 8 accidentally.. 
_7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it? 
_
_8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome._


ANSWERS: 

7. 
I tend to retreat to figure things out on my own when things go wrong. I go hermit mode. Read on the problem, write down my dreams to find clues I've missed etc.
Unless it's something like my mom getting cancer. I was depressed myself but put those feelings on hold to be there for my mom when she went through chemo, though we don't always get along.

8. I get cranky and angry, snappy and impatient. I dissapear to recoup. If I get angry at someone specific I'll try and resolve it with the person I have beef with untill we arrive at a conclusion.
Sometimes I just say €%€% it and go out with my friends and try not to think about anything. A show, some tequila, the company of loud headstrong women and working toward a whopping hangover helps put existential problems on the back burner like nothing else.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Vanishing Point said:


> Enneagram tests give me 4w5, 5w4, 1w2




As they did for me. Precisely the one I got when I first took it. It was assuredly wrong, but a starting point. 
You remind me of aspects of me, but are very distinct. 

Your response to the image seemed to evoke a fair bit of Ne. I tend to respond to images with Si mainy. But on the whole, this image response business is better for MBTI typing for some than others.

While not directy there, I'd say there's some potential for Pi (likely Ni) + Fe in 9. And definitely some potential for Fe in both 9 and 10.

There's some pretty clear Fi in 11. 

I don't like concluding from a questionnaire without a lot of suggestions to the asker though, as to what is going on with their type, but I'd really enjoy figuring this out with you, as I had a lot of trouble figuring out whether I was an INFJ or not, and plus, I get along with INFJ types (even if they're just close to INFJ and not quite).

Here's the concise difference: if you're an Fi-dominant, contemplating your internal compass in terms of what sort of person you are and aren't, what you will and won't orient towards, what you feel is good and bad, is your entire defining feature somehow. That is for INFP. You did show some Si-Ne, so it's possible, but the real feature would be if you're Fi dominant or not.

If you're INFJ, you are a perceiving dominant, which is very different, and your primary judging function is Fe, which likes feeling out things you see in the environment, and developing your own, very personal, coalescing of perceptions into something that makes sense to you and possibly strikes a chord with your past perceptions, using Ni, used in conjunction with Fe. You reason through these hunches and feeling people and scenarios involving them out. I think Fe can also be concerned with feeling out inanimate things, personally.

Whereas Fi is centered on an internal compass much more. You can use _both_​. But which you gain the most energy from and spend most energy on naturally is your type.

Your cognitive functions test suggests INFJ and ENFP could both be possible. Your Si is quite low, and your Ne is really high. The make-up for INFJ and ENFP are similar in a way, yet different:

Ni dom vs. Ne dom, Fe aux vs Fi aux, Ti tertiary vs. Te tertiary, Se vs. Si inferior, etc. 

Given you score so high on both N functions, and higher on Fi than Fe, ENFP isn't ruled out for me.

But we should talk about it. I imagine if you've been around here, you're open to "E" types even if socially introverted, because it's about cognitive intro vs. extroversion, not social.



> I fear sometimes that I'd lose my openness to life and get overtly stuck and rigid within my perspective and refuse to consider new things and possibilities.




I don't ever fear this really; I'm too Si-Ni-Ti. 




> Creative inspiration, reading something interesting, surpassing my prevous limits and spending good times with friends and interesting people. B) Having to do boring mindless tasks like tick off items on a spreadsheet, being around noxous emotional atmosphere's or seeing something I think is plain as day that others don't, trying to explain myself and justify myself at times is really exhausting. Conflict. I'm getting tired just writing this. Trying to remember all the items on some important list I've accidentally left home. Losing things and trying to find them.




Sounds like an Ne-dominant and Si-inferior type response. While Ne isn't the only super-creative function, the way you describe this suggests Ne is high and Si is low (also consistent with your test result).

Your responses to things like 6 _could_ represent an Ne kind of energy. You have the tendency to generate a lot from a very little, just because you can.




> When I'm working. I love being inspired by an idea and working toward making it tangible and real.




Could be Te tertiary supporting Ne + F functions. You love ideas, creativity, creative expression, etc, an want to make it real, so you might plan, organize, think, etc in order to do what is necessary.

You've seemingly got a good helping of Fe, but an ENFP can definitely have that. And you do have a good helping of Fi.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

@*bearotter *Ask away if there's something you think might be useful.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@Vanishing Point: Now I wrote a bunch more (kept adding), so if you can, read it over and say what you think. Keep in mind, even if you are socially an introvert, hate large gatherings, you may be ENFP cognitively, since you use Ne so much.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

bearotter said:


> As they did for me. Precisely the one I got when I first took it. It was assuredly wrong, but a starting point.
> You remind me of aspects of me, but are very distinct.
> 
> Your response to the image seemed to evoke a fair bit of Ne. I tend to respond to images with Si mainy. But on the whole, this image response business is better for MBTI typing for some than others.
> ...


I wouldn't mind being an ENFP. My favorite type ...if there can be such a thing as a favorite type. :wink:
I'm not going to say I'm not one despite myself not thinking I'm very much like my husband and I'm going to try to think about this from a neutral MBTI perspective. I could see Ne as I have a very vivid imagination and my mind has been described as akin to "a chipmunk on speed" by a close friend. 
Only thing I can think of that could make me a non ENFP is the fact I want to commit to a single goal or perspective and lock into it. Kind of like a fixed point in space to navigate toward towards. I've always had problems understanding people who don't know what they want to do, or do a thousand things. I've always known where I want to go and have methodically kept that knowledge at the back of my head, though I've had to reinterpret my goal along the way a few times. Secretly I always aim for one thing though. that's always constant. I do other things because of necessity but don't have passion for more than two/three things in life... I'd like to say I have a plan B but I don't. I'm a specialized organism. As such vulnerable to changing circumstances. :laughing:
But some Ne descriptions sound very familiar, seeing patterns etc. 
Like for example I was abroad with my husband and we were riding a tram around town (my husband likes to scout the city and go where his nose takes him, it's his thing) at one stop I just started giggling and he asked "What is it?" I said "I guess we went to the proverbial_ wrong side of the tracks_...(we went over a railroad crossing)" And he said "What? How so?" I told him to look around.. There were a few houses with bars on the windows and bars surrounding the porches--->burglaries, lots of tags, a tree that had fallen down and no one had removed it, the people wore dowdier clothes and looked like they were avoiding contact with each other...and a ton of people that had recently gotten on all left at a store that had lots of yellow and orange signs on it. It looked like a cheap food market. We decided to go back toward downtown with the tram and not explore there. I thought that might be Ne possibly.
I've never thought I might have Te but I do like to plan... I must admit though I usually plan for my ESTJ colleague to send all the dates etc. to papers and such after I accidentally sent a wrong date for an event to a major newspaper once. I delegate it to them to deal with the practical side if it's possible. I have done it, I know I can do all of that but... I'm more interested and more skilled in keeping the concept and vision together. I'm happy to delegate most things to people that are more skilled in areas than me. I can sometimes come acrross as a bit bossy, I suppose. Headstrong but nice, I've heard. 

Fi is a function I've never quite understood from reading about it so I'm open to understanding it better and wether I have it. I know I can at times have quite a few opinions on things I'm not very shy to express and aim to spread awareness of things that don't get much press coverage. I've been involved with the punk scene and am aware of what goes around me politically. 
The only thing I don't relate to is being aware of one's emotions as they happen, though sometimes an emotion can be strong it would be impossible to miss, like anger if I saw someone hit a child. That would fuel instant reaction. I have seen a big man grab a young girl and I just went there before I even had time to think and pushed him over. and I'm tiny. It was just an instant reaction. I came back to it while I was yelling and shaking my fist at him. That huge guy looking up at me all befuddled... as were my friends because I'm nice and polite and not violent by nature. 
I don't much care for inner harmony either. I don't think that's essential or in my case even necessarily possible.
I'm pretty intense and expressive when need be... When I want to convey emotion I do. 
I don't know. I don't relate to adopting communal standards like Fe is described either. I'd say I'm very aware of communal standards but I follow my inner voice in desicionmaking. If it's not something important I go by the communal standard though. I wear appropriate attire at funerals and in job interviews etc. and it doesn't make me feel less genuine.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Vanishing Point said:


> Only thing I can think of that could make me a non ENFP is the fact I want to commit to a single goal or perspective and lock into it. Kind of like a fixed point in space to navigate toward towards.




It's interesting, so I could see ENFPs having enneagram 7, but they needn't. I think knowing what you want to do is something any type could want to do. It depends what sort of cognitive processing that goal involves, I guess.




> I'd like to say I have a plan B but I don't. I'm a specialized organism. As such vulnerable to changing circumstances.




This seems to be getting into your motivations/philosophy, not the kind of cognitive processing that appeals to you, so it might be more enneagram-related, or independent completely!




> I've never thought I might have Te but I do like to plan




An NFP isn't all about Te of course. They would use it in a particular context! I think INTJs are also mistaken to be too Te-oriented: they want to actualize what their N has them perceive. And it sounds like you do enjoy doing that in your work. 
The Te is only tertiary for an ENFP. The driving force is N-based.


I'd open to still saying you're INFJ, though. It rather depends. Your communication style has a lot of Ne in it, but I happen to be open to the idea that doesn't determine your dominant, defining function, because in me, it was tough to decide: my writing contains a lot of Ti-Ne, but the way I process is mostly using Si-Ne-Ti, or Ni-Ti, and Si-Ni-Ti are the most comfortable somehow.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

> Fi is a function I've never quite understood from reading about it so I'm open to understanding it better and wether I have it. I know I can at times have quite a few opinions on things I'm not very shy to express and aim to spread awareness of things that don't get much press coverage.




In a way, the distinction is simple: when you use Fe, you feel out the environment, you feel out what is objectively there in front of you. It doesn't have to be people, in my view. In conjunction with an N function, you can feel out an environment and see what is and isn't right, what seems to be true about it. (The part where you're actually drawing conclusions about it is the feeling, which is a reasoning function, whereas the part where you're just connecting the dots and/or just perceiving is more N and some S maybe)

Whereas Fi is about feeling in reference to deep-rooted ideals, beliefs, and what sits with you personally. Using deep knowledge of your inner feelings to orient yourself towards the world a certain way (for instance, say you know something made you feel a certain way when you weren't forgiven, and you decide it's one of your ideals to promote forgiveness .. not necessarily out of selfishness, but because it stirred something in you -- that would be Si together with Fi; the gut impression of the sensation of not being forgiven was Si, whilst how you reasoned from there, how you assigned value to certain feelings and led yourself to a conclusion -- that's Fi). It's no surprise that ENFP and INFP use Si. 

Thank you for remaining open. I'm open to discussing this as per your taste. 




> I don't much care for inner harmony either. I don't think that's essential or in my case even necessarily possible.




Maybe not enneagram 9 then. 

I'm just pointing out where I'm seeing you talk about your inner motivations/fixations more than how you process things _although I think the former and how you talk about it can point to things about the latter_​.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

@*bearotter *..and I'm forgetting to mention of course that I'm trying to be open minded about having Ne as it's not the most impossible thing on the planet, but I'd say if any function really feels familiar it's Ni.:laughing: But as I'm trying to be open to the chance I could have mistyped myself I'm trying to reframe things in my mind and see if they fit. The underlying assumption is though that personally I see myself having the most affinity with Ni naturally as that's what I typed myself as having for a dom function. 
That's why I'm trying to see things pro Ne as that was not what I thought my dom function is prior. 
I suppose it's also because I associate Ne with brainstorming. I just usually brainstorm within my own brain... No outsiders needed. 
I did think I had Fe-Ti because I am more concerned with others' feelings than my own, but anyone would be if they were as sensitive to others' moods as me just out of pure self interest. I actually do have a non selfish interest in people's emotional wellbeing for the most part so it's not like it's utilitarian for me IRL. ...and Ti I suspected as I tend to want to know the principles of how things work rather than just what is needed. We thought of doing a video shoot DIY style last summer and I ran to the library to get books on lighting, editing, production.... I tend to go for the information overkill (Unfortunately it's paired with a bad memory.) and have a hard time stopping and saying enough...let's just do it. 
But I do always think in terms of future projects and how to manifest the ideas I have, all the while getting people with unused potential to come along, get along with one another and work together. In the end we all benefit individually and the local cultural life benefits. Something gets pulled out of the ether and gets a form in art. So maybe even ideas benefit. They get a tangible form.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

bearotter said:


> In a way, the distinction is simple: when you use Fe, you feel out the environment, you feel out what is objectively there in front of you. It doesn't have to be people, in my view. In conjunction with an N function, you can feel out an environment and see what is and isn't right, what seems to be true about it. (The part where you're actually drawing conclusions about it is the feeling, which is a reasoning function, whereas the part where you're just connecting the dots and/or just perceiving is more N and some S maybe)
> 
> Whereas Fi is about feeling in reference to deep-rooted ideals, beliefs, and what sits with you personally. Using deep knowledge of your inner feelings to orient yourself towards the world a certain way (*for instance, say you know something made you feel a certain way when you weren't forgiven, and you decide it's one of your ideals to promote forgiveness *.. not necessarily out of selfishness, but because it stirred something in you -- that would be Si together with Fi; the gut impression of the sensation of not being forgiven was Si, whilst how you reasoned from there, how you assigned value to certain feelings and led yourself to a conclusion -- that's Fi). It's no surprise that ENFP and INFP use Si.
> 
> ...


I do know what it's like to not be helped for example but do you mean like you'd need some personal experience first instead of just knowing... I don't know... more conceptually that it's better just to be forgiving? 
I do have a sensitivity to what I'd term as atmospheres and others' moods, moods in pictures, houses.... different places have a different mood. I'm sensitive to that type of a thing. 
Thanks for helping me out with this. It's much appreciated.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@Vanishing Point

With respect to Ni vs. Ne: I use both personally, but I fit the cognitive model of INTP best, with Ni as a "bonus." 
You could fit the cognitive model of ENFP, with Ni as a "bonus." Or you could really be INFJ!

The simplest thing I can think of is Ni must reference back to deep inside you. If you're seeing things in front of you, or seeing ideas, statements, figures, and connecting them to each other, that's Ne. I use Ne-Ti to analyze a scenario, and then present my conclusions based on the principles I see at work. 

The use of Ni means forming your very own picture from a lot of disparate things. Ni-users tend to couple with Se: they take in things as is, and then fuse their own picture constantly. They may have a hard time paying attention to what's in front of them in the long run, but they can do it in the short term, and then fuse it into some mental picture, of how it "intuitively looks." So their responses to a lot of things will be short and not expansive, because they'll encapsulate a lot in a single thing that encapsulates the meaning of a lot of stimuli.

The use of Ni-Fe means you use this sort of intuition to help when you feel out a person, an environment, a response, anything, etc to see what you think is true about it. 

To extract a single "meaning" or picture from a lot, you need to figure out what all that stuff represents to you -- that's why Ni is subjective. It doesn't aim to just connect things, the way Sherlock Holmes would connect disparate things he noticed. It aims to synthesize what it is to you. It's why Ni users may "just get it" somehow, but not say very much.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

> I do know what it's like to not be helped for example but do you mean like you'd need some personal experience first instead of just knowing... I don't know... more conceptually that it's better just to be forgiving?




Not necessarily - the personal experience is the Si supporting the Fi, not the Fi itself. Fi itself has an abstract sense of the person's ideals and how they tie in to their feelings, and forms an internal compass for reasoning about things directly based on who they are and how they feel about things. It involves very little of feeling out the environment and forming conclusions about it (in fact none by itself, but coupled with Ne, it could).

And you are very welcome! You are easy to help. You're open and giving me great feedback.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

In a few words: Ne = brainstorm a lot, lay the connections on the table. Ni = draw your own picture and fuse the ideas into some abstract picture that makes sense to you. Does Ne drain you? Or does it energize you? What would you turn to first?

Also, there are inferior responses. You gave a somewhat Si-inferior response. An Se-inferior response is about realizing you're overwhelmed, and trying to control your direct environment, because you're too overwhelmed to focus and form an Ni-picture of much at all. I imagine you can read about those a lot of places 

I sometimes give inferior-Ne type responses, but I'm no Si dominant! So I'm not about to jump to conclusions there.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

bearotter said:


> In a few words: Ne = brainstorm a lot, lay the connections on the table. Ni = draw your own picture and fuse the ideas into some abstract picture that makes sense to you. Does Ne drain you? Or does it energize you? What would you turn to first?
> 
> Also, there are inferior responses. You gave a somewhat Si-inferior response. An Se-inferior response is about realizing you're overwhelmed, and trying to control your direct environment, because you're too overwhelmed to focus and form an Ni-picture of much at all. I imagine you can read about those a lot of places
> 
> I sometimes give inferior-Ne type responses, but I'm no Si dominant! So I'm not about to jump to conclusions there.


Thanks for all the insight. This has been quite a lot of fun actually.  
If I'm thinking to what I do in everyday situations when I get stressed ...I usually notice how messy the house is. I see little things that annoy me like a stain on the cupboard, my husband not scrubbing the grease off of the pans properly or vacuuming under the sofa (the dust balls puff out when you open the door angry and to be honest it's mainly my husband's things like having lots of DIY stuff he postpones... half of the picture frames on the walls...instead of drilling out a hole for the kids nightlight he'd just hung it from a string off a hook that the previous lodger left behind... that's why our livingroom lamp is in the corner of the ceiling instead of the middle...speckles on the wall from the kids watercolours... I suddenly just get really overwhelmed about it and have a meltdown thinking my house looks terrible. That is where I compare to the ideal "standard house" and get anxious about the mess. Though nowadays my husband sees it and sits me down and makes me a drink and vacuums again...almost everywhere. :laughing: the gesture usually makes it better though. He has "kicked me out" a few times, i.e. told me to go have fun with my friends in the bar or something and not come back too early. He's a funny guy. roud:

As far as Ni/Ne... i'm going to have to get back to that subject. Movie night is about to begin.
Cheers!


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@_Vanishing Point_: if your functions test was accurately answered, you are probably a case of fitting the order N-F-T-S in general, yet you use both extroverted and introverted pretty balanced, it seems. 

Your description of potential inferior S is tricky to unravel for me, because is it Si, or Se? I'll have to see if I can point you towards Ni or Ne dominance. It should be very clear when the dust settles. But there's a lot of dust now, sigh.

Have a good movie night!!

You should contemplate how the inferior and dominant relate -- Si is more about sensing what is out of place, in reference to how things were when they were in the right place, and in general vivid recollection of past sensations, whereas Se is more about sensing what is presently in front of you, and becoming fixated on the present environment in a here-and-now moment. The Si function gives hunches, because it gives a way of comparing what's here an now with what you've seen before. Whereas Se just takes it in as is.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I think there's 3 defining factors of Ni:
1. Getting to the core of things (What started everything, etc.)
2. Combining ideas (taking the best of current ideas and then expand based on those and then just keep that process)
3. Detachment from personal values (being able to see something from different viewpoints without the "what do I feel about this" interrupting).
But I could be wrong.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm getting INFJ from basically all of your answers, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah, while those don't have to be how Ni manifests, I've seen Ni has a strong ability to do all those things. I love it when it can do 3) actually. It makes it pleasant to talk to the Ni-user and realize they will see through a pretty dynamic lens, if they're strong Ni-users.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I think there's 3 defining factors of Ni:
> 1. Getting to the core of things (What started everything, etc.)
> 2. Combining ideas (taking the best of current ideas and then expand based on those and then just keep that process)
> 3. Detachment from personal values (being able to see something from different viewpoints without the "what do I feel about this" interrupting).
> But I could be wrong.


Yeah I like to follow ideas and clues as far as they'll take me to figure out the essences and original scenarios. I enjoy complexity and also reducing complex things into the key elements in play.
In my work I like taking sonic elements from a completely unrelated genre and using them out of context but in a way that makes it interesting and unusual. It's like playing within a sonic landscape...using motifs and bits in an unsuspected way. they kind of expand and bring a new meaning into the piece and question how we listen to things and the cultural aspects. I'm pretty inocolastic I suppose. I have avid haters who really dislike what I do, because they're so into keepin the genre "pure". :wink:
As for three, I have the unfortunate ability to view things from others' POV and that's why it's hard to stay mad even when I want to. Sometimes I try extra hard and succeed, but I feel like I'm wilfully fooling myself.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

bearotter said:


> @_Vanishing Point_: if your functions test was accurately answered, you are probably a case of fitting the order N-F-T-S in general, yet you use both extroverted and introverted pretty balanced, it seems.
> 
> Your description of potential inferior S is tricky to unravel for me, because is it Si, or Se? I'll have to see if I can point you towards Ni or Ne dominance. It should be very clear when the dust settles. But there's a lot of dust now, sigh.
> 
> ...


I don't know if it skews the Ne/Ni Fe/Fi that I do creative things. Imagination and psychological understanding is very key in that. I explore my self through my work and as such am aware of my own emotional state. I see clues of it in what I produce. I see myself in my creations. A lot of subconscious material is obviously there veiled in symbol and storyline that comes to me.

I don't really pay enough attention to my surroundings to notice what would be out of place. I have my house ordered a specific way but that's so I would have to think about external things as little as possible. So I can autopilot. ...I mean I kind of have a buddhist bent and realize it would be good to be present in the moment philosophically, but I can't say I do most of the time especially if I'm doing dishes or housework etc...
Sensations... err.. I have terrible body awareness. I've left my hair between a car door and had to ride down the highway leaning my head to the window on the passenger side with my hair flapping outside in the wind...:angry: Lol.
Objects like trees, glass doors, streetlights and walls sometimes maliciously teleport in my way. It's a conspiracy, I believe. A malicious plan. :laughing:


----------

